# Achieved $5,000 bonus!! 1000 Rides in 90 Days



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Started on 8/18/16 and completed 10/23/16. I am very proud of myself and want to share with you guys.

I am Los Angeles based driver and Worked full time, M-TH 7am to 11am and 2pm to 7pm, Fri-Sat 12pm-3am, Sundays were vary. My average hours were about 70hours per week. And always achieved power driver bonus.

Consistency!! That was goal. I was trying not to burn out or stress out. This is why I was taking 3 HOURS BREAK. Have nice lunch, go to gym work out and stretch, take showers or sometimes I take nice nap.

I see drivers posting like "is this doable?" "Impossible!"

But I say it is doable, very doable and it is possible.

If I can do it, anyone can do it

Cheers


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow good work. Now add up the math of your car depreciation and maintaince and total miles. That $5k just probably got you even after everything. But still good work.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats! But what's with people in LA not being generous on tips?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That is a WONDERFUL bonus, LA247! It's too bad that Lyft doesn't run those type of incentives all the time. 250 Rides gets $1,250 / 500 Rides gets $2,500 / 1,000 Rides gets $5,000, every 90 days, should be baked into our overall compensation package. 

Two things I noticed from your earnings screen.
1. Los Angeles Passengers tip more generously when they come to Chicago, than they do at home. Strange, cause they'll probably never see me again.
2. Did the Express Pay fee increase to $1.00 nationwide? The last time I used it, the fee was just .50 cents.

Thanks again for sharing your bonus award achievement with us. It has motivated me to write Lyft and request that our compensation package be improved. Having fixed bonuses for achieving driving milestones would be a welcome addition.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> Congrats! But what's with people in LA not being generous on tips?


I average tips of around 2% of gross in SF


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> That is a WONDERFUL bonus, LA247! It's too bad that Lyft doesn't run those type of incentives all the time. 250 Rides gets $1,250 / 500 Rides gets $2,500 / 1,000 Rides gets $5,000, every 90 days, should be baked into our overall compensation package.
> 
> Two things I noticed from your earnings screen.
> 1. Los Angeles Passengers tip more generously when they come to Chicago, than they do at home. Strange, cause they'll probably never see me again.
> ...


Probably cashed out twice ..

That's an awesome bonus , on top of making some decent money each week . 
I wish they would have had the incentive in Denver, I hit it hard my first couple months and was averaging close to 100 rides a week on Lyft working around 40- 50 hours a week, when I saw this deal I thought to my self that wouldn't be too hard at all .

What kind of car did you do this in ?


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I am starting day 5 of my drive to the incentive. Thanks for this since I have never seen anyone else do this.

I also want to get it over with as soon as possible. I want to hit 1000 rides in 2 months working a lot of hours. I see a lot of people come on here without a plan and thinking that they can just do 11 rides a day and they have no idea of what it will take.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


GOOD JOB !!!
Now buy a $6,000.00 car and use it for Lyft only !


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

So glad to see this. I have waited so long and am finally starting this next week. I have hesitated because I wasn't sure it was possible in LA. I too plan on getting it done in less then 90 days. Great job!


----------



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Probably cashed out twice ..
> 
> That's an awesome bonus , on top of making some decent money each week .
> I wish they would have had the incentive in Denver, I hit it hard my first couple months and was averaging close to 100 rides a week on Lyft working around 40- 50 hours a week, when I saw this deal I thought to my self that wouldn't be too hard at all .
> ...


I have prius and sienna


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

la247 said:


> I have prius and sienna


Nice so you switch it up that's actually a great way to go split up the miles on a couple vehicles . Especially with one being eligible for XL/Plus

That's a nice little bonus there . Congratulations , I'm very jealous . I didn't even get a penny from lyft I signed up like an idiot and got nothing ha


----------



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Shakey Jake said:


> I am starting day 5 of my drive to the incentive. Thanks for this since I have never seen anyone else do this.
> 
> I also want to get it over with as soon as possible. I want to hit 1000 rides in 2 months working a lot of hours. I see a lot of people come on here without a plan and thinking that they can just do 11 rides a day and they have no idea of what it will take.


I agree with you 100%. I see some people spread this bonus to daily average, however, when I average my completed mission(?), not even close to what people are saying.


----------



## ebprodigy (Oct 4, 2016)

Great job!!!


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


Respect!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

So what are you doing with the cash?


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm really tempted to try it out... but haven't signed up for Lyft yet and have only been doing uber for a month. I work full time and have a daughter so I feel like I would barely see her for those 3 months. I also drive a Jeep Patriot which definitely ain't no prius when it comes to gas, so I never intended on working as a full time driver.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

But wait....according to half the drivers here Lyft never pays these kinds of referrals............


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> But wait....according to half the drivers here Lyft never pays these kinds of referrals............


I hate that 
I've never not been paid a referal from Lyft or Uber . With lyft the second someone completes the last ride I see it available on my Lyft earnings . If I remember correctly it was pretty instant on Uber also . 
I've also never had issues with promos and bonus from either company . In fact when Uber was offer it's Power Driver Bonus my bonus was almost always larger then I thought it would be . I don't know what they base it off of but I'd take my gross fares figure the bonus at 20% of that and for some reason it was always slightly higher


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow you did good. I dunno how you did that but wow, good going.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


How were you finding the mornings? Your M-Th schedule is very similar to what I do on Uber. Just wondering about how it went with your Fri/Sat schedule. It's a lot of hours, but just wondering how much down time you had between rides.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Put that $5k aside for taxes. If you ain't drivin' for your money, you've got no deductions against it.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> Put that $5k aside for taxes. If you ain't drivin' for your money, you've got no deductions against it.


That is why I am glad that it took forever for Lyft to approve me. I can finish up in January because I have already made too much this year.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## UberPhoenix (Oct 1, 2016)

I would never turn uber on again if that was the bonus in Detroit


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Did 900 rides in 90 days, no bonus...didn't expect it tho, of course. Darn, that is a nice bonus! Way to go! I did get lucky with a driver referral tho. He did 150 rides in 60 days for $500 each. I buy $60 lunch tho, with a smile. I think it was day 59 when completed. Immediate payment!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


Im just surprised that possible on lyft.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Day 1 starts tomorrow.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> So what are you doing with the cash?


repairs and maintenance probably. new tires, brakes, suspensions, battery, couple traffic tix....etc.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


Curious where you were driving to get the $1400 before bonus. Were you doing mostly primetime or did whatever rides came your way? I am on day 8 of working toward this goal. I feel confident I can do it, but also need to make money along the way.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations, La 247!


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Curious where you were driving to get the $1400 before bonus. Were you doing mostly primetime or did whatever rides came your way? I am on day 8 of working toward this goal. I feel confident I can do it, but also need to make money along the way.


la247 Can you share some insight with me?


----------



## sfladriver (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow! Truly amazing. Anyone else out there achieve this?


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations!! So u made $1400 in one week? Can u give us some details like how nany hours and rides, primetime? etc.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice..I'm about 8 rides away from the $600 bonus. I signed up during a promotion where you get the money when you give 150 rides in 30 days. Just my luck,these past few days the app keeps freezing, I missed a few calls and my rating has dropped.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bummer about the drop, BCGirl.

But way to go on the bonus!


----------



## geauxjoe30 (Aug 19, 2016)

Congrats great job from San Antonio!


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Congrats again on hitting it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wow good work. Now add up the math of your car depreciation and maintaince and total miles. That $5k just probably got you even after everything. But still good work.


You are joking about the depreciation thing right,

he said he always achieved the power driver bonus, so if that statement is anywhere near his average he did $10,000+ for 2 months plus the $5,000 that's $15,000 in 2 months and your concerned about depreciation,

he made enough money to buy or put a down payment on a decent Toyota Prius


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You are joking about the depreciation thing right,
> 
> he said he always achieved the power driver bonus, so if that statement is anywhere near his average he did $10,000+ for 2 months plus the $5,000 that's $15,000 in 2 months and your concerned about depreciation,
> 
> he made enough money to buy or put a down payment on a decent Toyota Prius


I calculate $0.54 a mile which is the IRS max deduction, if you guys do your own math and figure out it's cheaper than $0.54 to run your car, be an idiot and lose money to the IRS. I don't care if my car can run on $0.24 a mile, I'm taking the full $0.54 a mile deduction.

So that's why I said, 2 months, that many trips, he had to have put 10,000 miles on his car, so that's $5,400 to run his car those 2 months, now do the math of per hour earnings after the car costs and he probably made $5-8 an hour. But he was a good uber/lyft slave taking all the pools and lines.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Congrats! Now what? No more incentive to drive like that!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I calculate $0.54 a mile which is the IRS max deduction, if you guys do your own math and figure out it's cheaper than $0.54 to run your car, be an idiot and lose money to the IRS. I don't care if my car can run on $0.24 a mile, I'm taking the full $0.54 a mile deduction.
> 
> So that's why I said, 2 months, that many trips, he had to have put 10,000 miles on his car, so that's $5,400 to run his car those 2 months, now do the math of per hour earnings after the car costs and he probably made $5-8 an hour. But he was a good uber/lyft slave taking all the pools and lines.


So if it was possible in some Bizarro world for him to start off this endeavor with a brand new car and be allowed to repeat said endeavor 10 times in a row,

Assuming his shown statement is anywhere near close to his weekly average, he would have collected over $150,000 in 20 months,

by your calculations it would cost him $54,000 to run his brand new car for 20 months.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> So if it was possible in some Bizarro world for him to start off this endeavor with a brand new car and be allowed to repeat said endeavor 10 times in a row,
> 
> Assuming his shown statement is anywhere near close to his weekly average, he would have collected over $150,000 in 20 months,
> 
> by your calculations it would cost him $54,000 to run his brand new car for 20 months.


Working 70-90 hours a week. No way someone can last 20 months lol. I'm glad uber paid him tho, cause without that $5,000 redo the math then haha


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Working 70-90 hours a week. No way someone can last 20 months lol.


Just because you can't do those kind of hours don't think that applies to everyone else,

I did those hours for 11 years in Taxi and I still have my health I'm doing just fine, but I don't drive those kind of hours now I do about 40 to 60 a week,

I do feel it's a little unethical for Uber and Lyft to be offering these type of bonuses to drivers that require these type of insane hours behind the wheel,

I do agree that not everyone can handle this kind of ours, it's is dangerous if you can't.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

well done! You definitely immersed yourself in it  Make sure you get your jacket


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

la247 said:


> View attachment 71228
> 
> 
> View attachment 71229
> ...


Getting 5,000 at once is very delicious because you can just invest it and let it accrue interest.


----------

